# SA man wanting to marry a foreigner. Please help with advice and the process thereof



## SA12345 (Dec 19, 2013)

Thank you for reading this message.

I am an SA citizen and I'd like to marry an Indian (based in India) in 2014, in South Africa. We'd like to live in SA after marriage and if possible, she should be able to work here as well.

The main thing is that we'd like to live together here in SA immediately after marriage and I'd like to find out the best route to go about it (before, during and after).

Forgive my ignorance or lack of knowledge on any of the questions below:

Will she need to apply for certain documents in India before marrying in SA or can she apply for the required visa here in SA after the marriage? and what visa would be appropriate for her to arrive and then for us to marry?

Once the renewals of whatever visa/passport is required, will she need to go to India and reapply from there or will she be able to do so within SA?

I have tried to contact various individuals regarding this and unfortunately I don't have any clear answers, if someone could please help in detail, it would be greatly appreciated.

Regards,

Kyle


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

The short answer is a Relative's (Spousal) Permit to stay in SA, and once she has a job she can apply for a "work endorsement" for that specific firm.

Probably best to apply in India. Yes, she will require ll the usual documents.


----------

